# Hi From NW Ohio!!



## RowdyKidz

Hi!!

I am long time follower, new member. I raise NPGA and grade pygmies as my 4-H project since '06 and started with 2 and am up to 14!!! :slapfloor: With four new goats in a month! And 2 expecting this month! And one in July (?)!

I hope to learn, give advice, make friends, and TALK GOATS!!! 

Anyway, just wanted to say "hi"!

RowdyKidz


----------



## toth boer goats

welcome........RowdyKidz.. :wave: ..so happy you have joined ...If you have any questions feel free to ask........ :wink:



> started with 2 and am up to 14!!


 :ROFL: It doesn't take long does it..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Thanatos

Howdy! :wave: Nice to have you round.


----------



## StaceyRosado

oh boy thats funny.

Glad you finally joined us offically!


----------



## Cinder

Welcome to TGS and glad you came out of the shadows!


----------



## RowdyKidz

Thank you all for the warm welcome, I hope to be on here for a long time to come!! Since I finally asked my mom if I could join!  

RowdyKidz


----------



## Dover Farms

Welcome from another NW Ohioian!!! :greengrin:


----------



## liz

Welcome from SW PA!!! It's always nice to see "youngsters" that are so involved with goaties! 

The goat bug hit you quick! I had 3 goats in 2 years and now am up to 12, including kids!

I have family in south central Ohio, Amanda/ Lancaster area as well as Minerva.


----------



## RowdyKidz

toth boer goats said:


> welcome........RowdyKidz.. :wave: ..so happy you have joined ...If you have any questions feel free to ask........ :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> started with 2 and am up to 14!!
> 
> 
> 
> :ROFL: It doesn't take long does it..... :wink: :greengrin:
Click to expand...

No it doesn't! I was told after the 1st purchase this year no more buying till '11 and I've gotten 3 since!! :ROFL: O well... :angel2:


----------



## HummelHill

Welcome from NE Ohio!


----------



## Amy Goatress

Welcome from Holmes County, Ohio!


----------



## libertyboers

hello everyone i have some really nice boer goat bucks im selling know any body who needs a nice buck


----------



## libertyboers

thankyou im from henry county ohio


----------



## libertyboers

nw ohio


----------



## ksalvagno

You may want to start your own thread. Then more people will notice it.

But welcome to TGS!


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm

Welcome from NW Washington State!


----------

